# Second Installment of payment -189 Subclass



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

For applicants who have turned 18 at the time of application and who are assessed as not having functional English the second instalment is $4 885.
Reference:
Note 12(a)
Page 20
Pricing Table for Visas

Subclass 189-(Independent Skilled)


I could not understand the following

who are assessed as not having functional English,
the second instalment is $4 885


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

If your dependent does not meet the requirement you pay it just before grant. Is cheaper to make them study and pass IELTS unless they are particularly old so would find it difficult.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

_shel said:


> If your dependent does not meet the requirement you pay it just before grant. Is cheaper to make them study and pass IELTS unless they are particularly old so would find it difficult.


Hi _shel,

Is it a problem if the spouse passes the IELTS test after lodging the visa (paying for the fees) and we submit the result once they are out ?
Thank you


----------

